
Going with Defaults - budhajeewa
https://medium.com/@budhajeewa/going-with-defaults-a5896716eec7
======
budhajeewa
Who makes most of their computing devices? A person who customizes the heck
out of their hardware or software, or a person who uses their devices as
delivered from the manufacturer?

